# Dual LED trunk lights *pic*



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

_Modified by tp. at 8:34 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Nice,
which bulbs? any bulb out codes?


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

dammit u stole my shiz


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i got the bulbs from cambocoupe
no bulb out codes.
I gonna say these bulbs will only work with 09+ A3's because these do not work in my 06. If i put 1 in it will blink 2 times then shut off. I think there is not enough resistance in these so the car will think there is bulb out. I put in 2 and it works


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Dual LED trunk lights *pic* (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_









_Modified by tp. at 8:34 PM 1-28-2010_

Dude, Do you have Parkinsons? You have to stop stealing the rags at the car wash!


_Modified by tcardio at 11:11 PM 1/28/2010_


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

nah man those are costco microfiber towels to wash the squirt off the car caus everytime a girl see the LED she squirts all over


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (tp.)*

you are so gross!....but funny


----------



## CamboCoupe (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (tp.)*

Nice Job! Where did you route the wires?


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sweet Mod! The trunk really needs it!
little "How To" maybe

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_i got the bulbs from cambocoupeI think there is not enough resistance in these so the car will think there is bulb out.


*TOO MUCH* resistance. -it's not a problem with not enough... Incandescent bulbs have LESS resistance than LEDs in these cases, and they work perfectly well after all.
-Not wanting to nit-pick, but most people are confused.
Keith


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_
*TOO MUCH* resistance. -it's not a problem with not enough... Incandescent bulbs have LESS resistance than LEDs in these cases, and they work perfectly well after all.
-Not wanting to nit-pick, but most people are confused.
Keith

Yup. I think what was meant was that the CURRENT is too low.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

So these bulbs will only work in pairs?!?!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_So these bulbs will only work in pairs?!?!

Nope. Using another LED connected in parallel is the same as adding a load resistor (increasing current) so you don't get a bulb out warning. You can replace any filament bulb with a single LED bulb if you add a load resistor connected in parallel. 6ohm, 50 watt load resistors are readily available on ebay. Although that may give a bit more load than is really required for the application.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I just put quad LED's in my trunk. Looks sweet: Sweet Pics 


_Modified by drew138 at 8:33 AM 1/29/2010_


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_So these bulbs will only work in pairs?!?!

i believe on our 06 it will only work in pairs. When i plug 1 in it blinks 2 times then shuts off. With 2 it works fine.

i will do a diy this weekend i guess.
wires are routed under the door hook cover.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_I just put quad LED's in my trunk. Looks sweet: Sweet Pics 


Those look great!









_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_
i believe on our 06 it will only work in pairs. When i plug 1 in it blinks 2 times then shuts off. With 2 it works fine.

i will do a diy this weekend i guess.
wires are routed under the door hook cover.

Well, I guess that's OK. I would have my footwell lights all together, and I guess I could have 2 in the trunk...or put a resistor in the trunk.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

its acutally pretty easy to do. takes 30 seconds to cut and it fits nicely


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

bump, I will have a kit ready for sale by next week. Price to be determined.
PM me if you are interested in the kit.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_PM me if you are interested in the kit.

What if I'm just interested in you?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_
What if I'm just interested in you?









PM me and we'll have private "cyber" session


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_
PM me and we'll have private "cyber" session

*UN*-subscribed.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_
*UN*-subscribed.

im waiting for your PM


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_nah man those are costco microfiber towels to wash the squirt off the car caus everytime a girl see the LED she squirts all over

TP, wake up. That's you squirting in your trunk after you lock yourself in it.


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (tp.)*

TP, you should put LED strips on both sides of your trunk!


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_
What if I'm just interested in you?









LMAO!!!!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You have some junk in your trunk son!


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Dual LED trunk lights *pic* (tp.)*

Check out what I got for your thread TP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *?* »_You have lost 5 rating point(s); Your new user rating is 95%.
Comment: Do not post anything like that again.

I actually would like LED replacement but I'm not sure if I would make the effort to have dual lighting. I would rather fabricate something to light up the spare tire compartment.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

for saying that your interested in me? LOL


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Dual LED trunk lights *pic* (Rogerthat)*



Rogerthat said:


> Check out what I got for your thread TP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_for saying that your interested in me? LOL

I think he got that warning because it's impossible for anyone to like you.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_for saying that your interested in me? LOL

Nope for the Christian lana xes comment/link I left for VWAddict.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

lol


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

Want to send me ur old light housing tp? lol


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

hahahah i keep my Meguiar's Quik Detail in my side pocket and Costco yellow MF towels in my trunk too. just not neat in a box like yours.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

dp ypi have a 3inch fixed blade too like me?
funaiboi sorry im gonna use them on something else.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Wiring kit is available now. PM me for price.
Strait plug and play kit. No need to vampire tap anything.
This will work on 06-08.5 cars. Not sure about 09+ cars.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

Dude....lemme know when I can drop by for the....
FULL TP SERVICE!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (grubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_Dude....lemme know when I can drop by for the....
FULL TP SERVICE!









txt me aand let me know when u wanna install


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (tp.)*

Your shiny clean black A3 is gonna start dissin my dirty filthy lava gray one.








Plan a GTG at your place dude...tcardio wants to give you a hug I think!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

One thing thou
I cannot locate a connector to plug the 2 open pins into. I did use shrink wrap to cover the pins that are not going into the connector to protect it from whatever. I plugged them in and they are very secure so we are good to go. More pics tomorrow.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

So that wiring you got made up connects to the OEM trunk light and runs to the other side...correct?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_So that wiring you got made up connects to the OEM trunk light and runs to the other side...correct?

yes sir! no splicing 
just unplug old light.
plug harness into original connector
connect led light to wire kit
cut hold on other side
run wire to other side
connect light up
your done!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

allow few days to gather parts after u guys order


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tp.)*

I got mine in the mail while I was on vacation, so as soon as I woke up today I got to work. Ran into the same issue with the light flickering and than going out so I did a little DIY with a 2W 150 ohm resistor...
These are the lights that came in the package... I only have one of the interior lights shown here and both of the plate lights.
















These connectors on the unit have an extra plug for some reason so I thought, why not see if they do anything and connected the resistor to the smaller plug.
















All I did was loop the ends of the resistor and hook them around the copper elements... 








Than used electrical tape... or Silicon electrical tape to be precise, around the wires. The tape should not touch the resistor as in my pic though. I redid it later but didn't take another pic. The resistor heats up a bit but has lots of room to breathe behind the light housing.








and VOILA!!!!...








These lights are much brighter than the original one so even one is enough really... Whichever way you choose to go with these lights are worth the money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
got the plate lights installed as well and they are much brighter than the old LED bulbs I have had there before. I am happy to have the resistor finally out of the hatch area too, it was making me nervous.








While I was at it I managed to replace the rubber bushings that hold the engine cover on and add a little something extra...
























I only screwed up around the oil cap by cutting it too short and too ragged...








p.s. If you get these lights keep in mind they are a very tight fit and a pain to get them in the right place... but once in they are sweet. 
and if anyone in the GTA needs some resistors I have a few spare ones.







Let me know before the Feb meet and I will bring some out.


_Modified by Gryphon001 at 1:12 PM 2/4/2010_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

what's that contraption in the corner?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

yeap 1 is heller bright but 2 is even brighter lol


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (tp.)*

Nice crisp white light too... very happy with these lights.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_Dude....lemme know when I can drop by for the....
FULL TP SERVICE! 

Does that include a happy ending?








GTG at TP house(yes again) Don't bring up the last GTG ok! GTG for DIY with lunch( yes we need to bring food)


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_The resistor heats up a bit but has lots of room to breathe behind the light housing.


You're running about 29 Watts of power through a 2 Watt resistor? I bet that sucker gets hot!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

sure let me knwo when u wanna do GTG. or we can do at uber a3 place. he has more tools hehe


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

5Ω at 2Watts = Fail.









_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
You're running about 29 Watts of power through a 2 Watt resistor? I bet that sucker gets hot!










Well, he wrote '5 ohm, 2-watt' but I bet he meant '*50*Ω, 2Watt'...
12V into 5Ω gives 2.4 Amps, at -as you rightly observe- just under 30 Watts.
12V into 50Ω gives 0.24 Amps at just under 3 Watts....
..which is it, TP? -And maybe go back and edit the original post, before someone reads it and has an installation fire...
Keith



_Modified by VWAddict at 4:05 PM 2/4/2010_


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

u asking me? I have no idea caus I didnt post it.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*

oops... typo, my bad there it was actually 150 and not 5 as I stated... thanks for spotting it guys. Corrected the original post.
They don't get quite that hot, since I was able to touch it with my bare hands without scalding myself after it being on for almost a minute. 
... Don't ask why I did that BTW...


_Modified by Gryphon001 at 1:12 PM 2/4/2010_


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

The red thingy?... that's my folding snow shovel and snow brush. Got them stuck to the sides with some heavy duty velcro... one of mankind's greatest inventions








There is normally a small storage box for all the crap I keep in the car but I took it out because the trunk looked too cluttered.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Gudstuf.
-Sorry tp, I had a 'site busy' window appear, and I thought it was from your post... could not check the attribution.
150Ω with 12V across it will pass less than a tenth of an Ampere, 0.08 to be exact... 12 x 0.08 is 0.96, so less than a watt. 2 watts will be fine, and one watt will be warm to the fingers but not hot.
Personally I'd sleeve and solder, but I ALWAYS sleeve and solder.
Keith


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

just add shrink wrap b4 solder


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tp.)*

So u have to route the wire under the car? How does it come back in? through the gas cap cover?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*

???... I think they mean that it has to go under the carpet. I think you could probably run it under the plastic trim on the sill... Guess it depends on just how long the wire is.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

the wire is plenty long yea you run it under the plastic sill thingy


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Anyone interested in a plug and play resistor for these LED lights?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Tp can I get a kit from you too??? I want mine brighter as he'll!!!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_oops... typo, my bad there it was actually 150 and not 5 as I stated...

Doh! I should have thought to look at the color codes on the resistor. Although it looks more like red-green-red than brown-green-brown on my monitor.
I'm a bit surprised that the small amount of extra current from a 150 ohm resistor is enough to get rid of the bulb out warning. It'd be nice to play around with some different resistor and find out what the minumum current requirement is.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

yeah, the colors look off on my monitor... I couldn't tell if the 3rd band was black or not, which would have slid the decimal point over to the left...
Keith


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (mkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_Tp can I get a kit from you too??? I want mine brighter as he'll!!!

email me


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_
Doh! I should have thought to look at the color codes on the resistor. Although it looks more like red-green-red than brown-green-brown on my monitor.
I'm a bit surprised that the small amount of extra current from a 150 ohm resistor is enough to get rid of the bulb out warning. It'd be nice to play around with some different resistor and find out what the minumum current requirement is.

The colours are off and it's not because of your monitor. The picture just came out that way... and as for using these resistors in different ways that is more than likely going to work. I got this one from one of the european forums where the guy soldered these same resistors to the inside of the stock plate light housing. They were enough to cancel out the bulb out warning with regular LED festoon bulbs in there. I bought them with the intention of doing precisely that. So if they would work in there than they should work fine in other applications... like the side markers on the bumper.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

never thought i'd ever type this, but thanks TP for your help with this.. it looks much better now!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*

Just give him Ohm's Law ! He's visual ! V=IR


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (tcardio)*

. V .
I . R
V = I x R
Therefore R = V/I
Also I = V/R
. W .
I . V
W = I x V
Therefore V = W/I
Also I = W/V
-Simples.


_Modified by VWAddict at 10:13 AM 2/5/2010_


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_He's visual ! 

Would like to see more wiring diagrams for these type of diy's


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Can the light be retrofitted to be near upper rear of the trunk? The original light's location is useless when one flips up cover for the spare tire. Having another one in the same location but on the opposite side will not help.
Will that cause the cable to be too short? Will we have to run the cable on the outside of the car, like in front of the rear bumper or over the airplane antenna?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Can the light be retrofitted to be near upper rear of the trunk? The original light's location is useless when one flips up cover for the spare tire. Having another one in the same location but on the opposite side will not help.
Will that cause the cable to be too short? Will we have to run the cable on the outside of the car, like in front of the rear bumper or over the airplane antenna?


yea if u you. u just need to cut a hole to fit. u can run it thru the water proof piping


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tp.)*

How would I mount the lights? Do I have weld the light fixture to the frame of the car or can I just rivet it?
You mean run the cable through the inside of the rubber seal? Wouldn't that require a longer run than if I run it through the gas tank?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

hahah i get it now. u got me good


_Modified by tp. at 1:12 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

PM if u want kit with tp club discount or buy here
http://www.oemmods.com

_Modified by tp. at 9:40 AM 2-12-2010_


_Modified by tp. at 9:40 AM 2-12-2010_


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (tp.)*

So to make this happen in an 07' you'd have too ___________________


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

cut the vent on the others side to fit the extra LED. DIY coming this weekend.
no splicing at all. just plug it in run wire and ur set


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Whoever was interested, please pay for your lights! I want mine!!!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

I got 1 kit ready for sale.
holla at me if you want. comes with instructions.
sold 2 sets



_Modified by tp. at 6:32 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_I got 1 kit ready for sale.
holla at me if you want. comes with instructions.
Krazyboy and skotti both bought a set

_Modified by tp. at 5:41 PM 2-25-2010_

dammit! i thought we said no names








meeting krazyboi for lunch tomorrow and will get the lights then


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_
dammit! i thought we said no names








meeting krazyboi for lunch tomorrow and will get the lights then










tp and secrets don't get along


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
tp and secrets don't get along


Just like tp and women


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

sorry edit ur post


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

bump all tits responded to.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

bump 1 kit left for sale. PM me


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

IMed u


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Price is $85 shipped via USPS Priority mail.

If you want to make this for yourself.
2 LEDs from pyspeed - $57
2 connectors - $13
2 repair wires - $11
extra wire $5-10 @ kragens.
= $86-91 if you were to build it your self.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Mkims b-day special!!
buy 1 kit get a free dice ipod kit for you symph II!!!
Only 1 available!!


----------



## yootimi (Oct 20, 2009)

did you install it on the 2009 yet tp? if it turned out fine, ill get it!!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

tomorrow!!!


----------



## yootimi (Oct 20, 2009)

Alright PM me after you try!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

I'll buy it! . . . . 50% off!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

sure MSRP is $170 so 50% off is $85


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Those who want to buy PM me with your email so I can email u back when i have more stock.
Also tell me year of your car. 
I am testing it on a 2009 this weekend.
so fa it works on 2005-2008.5


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Can it be snapped off and be used as a worklight?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Can it be snapped off and be used as a worklight?

u can un seat it from the vent and move it around it has maybe 2-3 extra inch of cable.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_
2-3 extra inch of cable.


Are you referring to your private parts ?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i am, just got more leds in ready to ship!!!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*









i bet you make better products at TPtuning.com then the whole lineup at BSH... take that how you see fit.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

bump these will work on 2006-2009 cars!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*








More for sale. Hurry before supplies end!


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

I like OG tails!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rogerthat)*

worked perfect on my 2009. Plug and play


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

werd up


----------

